# First show tomorrow!



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I am incredibly excited-- Jax and I have our first show tomorrow! I've competed before, but it was on my college's IHSA team, meaning that we were assigned a random horse (no fancy tack, no hours of bathing and grooming prior to the big day) for each class and didn't have to get particularly glitzed and glam'd. Having my own horse and doing the "real thing" feels like I'm living my childhood dream, haha!

Tomorrow we're competing hunter equitation & pleasure as well as western equitation & pleasure at a C-rated all breed show hosted by our local AHA. Phew, so many things to do! I think we'll do well. 

I'll be sure to post pictures (assuming my husband takes his camera duties seriously!) after the show! Wish us luck!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Good luck! I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Good luck and enjoy! I have a show Sunday, out of town, 2 hour drive, ALONE! All my friends, fellow local competitors, family & trainer are doing other things, forget them! This is for a circuit championship and this show must be attended or you are out of the running, I might just win a trophy jacket this year, but I guess no pictures at this show, AGAIN.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good luck, have a great day, smile lots and don't forget to breathe


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Well... the show was fantastic!  It was hot, windy and dusty (we were displaced from the covered arena due to another show at the same time) but we all managed to have a wonderful time and I came home with "strawberry banana" (yellow and red, ha... one of the 4H girls said that to me) ribbons in every class! Classes were between 5-7 people... not bad for our first time!

Jax was absolutely perfect in the warmup arena, but in our first class he decided to have a little more umph than I was hoping... it was equitation and I managed to ride it out. The rest of the classes went progressively better (hunter eq, hunter pl, western eq, western pl), and the judges liked Jax and me. It was really rewarding to have multiple people compliment my riding when I'm primarily self-taught. And they called Jax fancy!

Anyway, I won't bore you with the details... :wink: pictures below! I can't wait for the next all breed show in June! We have to improve the slowness of our lope (I don't like letting him 4-beat so that leaves us with improving our collection) and working on our transitions when he's "excited."


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

The last photo is of me recovering my hat after a class... just as we were standing in the lineup, the announcer reminded us that hats were optional and off my hat goes with the wind! :lol:


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Great job! Your horse is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey! I am in the UK so dont know the college leagues but i wanted to wish you good luck  Enjoy yourselves! Shows are suppost to be enjoyed


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LIKE, LIKE AND LIKE SOME MORE

You both look great, and I'm glad it went well.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks so much guys! I'm proud of us both!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a nice set of photos! You both look great. You'd get a ribbon for that smile, in any class!


----------

